# SS Manxman



## Santos

*S.S. Manxman*

It would appear that the ex I.O.M. Ferry, Manxman is to be scrapped. Thieves boarded her last Friday, stealing piping and valves and she nearly sank for a second time.

Pallion Shipbuilding has now decided she has become a liability and have decided to advertise her for sale for scrap. Unfortunately the required funds to buy her have not been forthcoming despite the fact that she was to star in a Channel 4 Series Big Boats. 

Certain requirements to enable Lottery Funding could not be fulfilled, namely partnership funding and if last minute pleas for help are not answered, Manxman will be sold for scrap and another piece of our maritime heritage will be gone forever.(Sad)

What is wrong with this country, this England, whose Government and so called elected persons spend money on ill conceived and badly planned schemes by the score, and then tie so many requirements to a genuine scheme to preserve a piece of history that it became unachieveable.

Where has the pride in our past and past achievements gone, down the pan as far as I am concerned. Does nobody give a dam anymore ?

Another nail in the coffin of maritime history and another nail in the coffins of all who sailed the seven seas for England. ( there are no borders in my England as far as I am concerned, the British Isles is my England )

Chris. (Cloud)

P.S.

Does anyone know a very rich person who rather than put their money into a Football Club, would put it into something which would make jobs and also become a major part of our history. Please tell them about Manxman if you do.


----------



## Pat McCardle

Seven seas for Britain Santos!! I have not heard or read anything about thieves on Her at Pallion & I live in Sunderland??


----------



## Santos

*Manxman*

Then PAT I suggest you go to :-

http://www.merseyshipping.co.uk/news/2006/05_2006/052006.htm

and read 'Manxman Steamship Company ' item

and less of the sarcasm, there is no need of it.

Chris


----------



## trotterdotpom

*Hello, hello, hello....*

The following received today from the Teesmaritime website:

From Liverpool Daily Post, May 1st:

The last traditional Isle of Man steamer looks set to be scrapped, in spite of plans for it to star in a £10m prime-time do***entary and become a floating ambassador for Liverpool.

The SS Manxman, formerly owned by the Isle of Man Steam Packet for its Liverpool to Douglas service, started leaking badly after it was attacked by thieves last Friday.

Last night it appeared the damage could mean the death of the ship, which was meant to be the star of Channel 4's Big Boat series.

Due to be broadcast during Liverpool's 800th anniversary in 2007 and European Capital of Culture year 2008, the show would have given national publicity to the city.

But the ship now lies in tatters after a gang, which police say had expertise in engineering, illegally boarded Manxman currently berthed at Pallion shipyard, on the River Wear, at Sunderland.

They ripped out important valves and pipework, allowing water to flood her engine room. '

Last night Pallion Engineering, agents for Manxman's owners Wavepower Navigation Corp, said the company was unwilling to wait any longer for fund-raisers to buy the ship.

A Pallion Engineering spokesman said it has been forced to recognise the ship presents an "increasing hazard" to safety and has reluctantly taken steps for her to be scrapped.

Channel 4 chose Manxman, built by Cammell Laird in Birkenhead, in 1955, after discarding 20 other vessels in a nationwide search for a suitable key ship.

The do***entary, commissioned by Channel 4 from leading independent producers IWC, had already formally proposed to show Manxman being restored to full working order. Wirral Borough Council had pledged use of Laird's former No 4 drydock, but the do***entary's progress stalled when Liverpool City Council and Liverpool Chamber of Commerce pointedly ignored pleas from the Manxman Steamship Company charitable Trust to help find funds to pump-prime the project.

Liverpool Culture Company, in charge of European Capital of Culture events, gave its support but says it is unable to help financially.

Without this crucial local cash commitment to the project, Channel 4 and IWC are unable to access Heritage Lottery Funding and other grant revenues for the project.

This is all despite the World Heritage Site assessor criticising the city, whose Unesco status is based on its maritime past, for having no major ship exhibit.

After restoration, Manxman Steamship Co intended to run the ship as a conference, education and training centre, also available for events such as weddings.

"During summer it was hoped to steam her for excursion work from Liverpool, acting as a floating ambassadress for the city in 2007-8 and afterward," says Bill Ogle, Manxman Steamship chairman.

Manxman is the last surviving large passenger ship built at Cammell Laird and also one of the last major merchant ships whose service made Liverpool second city of the British Empire. - '

Built to a 1930s design, the ship's wood-panelled interiors and brass fittings epitomise the pre-plastic, car ferry era of cross channel travel.

Mr Ogle last night blamed local authorities for the failure of the project. 

He said: * "It has proved increasingly difficult to continue because of a lack of financial funding from key regional authorities. "This ship is a genuine international maritime asset and tourism magnet which belongs on Merseyside."



What can I say? 
John T.


----------



## Tmac1720

Sad to see her end her days like that however this experience could be a portent of what will happen when Nomadic returns to Belfast. As usual there is lots of "talk" about tourist potential and refurbishing her back to 1912 glory but very little in the way of funding to achieve all this. We have an old saying in Harland and Wolff "Talk is cheap but it takes money to buy drink" seems very apt in the cir***stances. (Cloud)


----------



## Pat McCardle

What sarcasm Chris? If you have interpretted Britain for England then no sarcasm was intended. Remember being on a ship & saying 'English'? You / I was always told to say British. So take it easy Mate, worse things happen at sea!! (Thumb)

I have just contacted my local newspaper, Sunderland Echo & mentioned about this news & they have not heard anything about it but are now persuing detail, if any, about the alleged thieves / illegal boarders. I will get back when I hear of any developments.


----------



## Pat McCardle

I have just been in touch with my local newspaper, Sunderland Echo, & mentioned this to them & they have heard nothing about the alleged thieves or illegal boarding but are persuing information on this & I will be back if I hear any news etc.


----------



## Wild Rover

Santos, why pick on Football clubs, surely they are a part of our history as well and bring a lot of jobs with them. Its not just about the players on the pitch football clubs around the country employ thousands of people and are very important to lots of people.


----------



## vchiu

*What?*

I just read the news kindly provided by santos and I am very angry about those bastards ruining an endangered piece of Maritime heritage.

These aren't only thieves but disgraced vandals. I hope the police find them. I don't know if when caught, they are supposed to pay for the incurred damage, wheter in cash or kind, but I wish they know they sabotaged years of tremendous work (Cloud) 

I hope this created an outrage and that it will mobilize everybody to do something. 

There simply aren't any remaining ship like the TS Manxman. most preserved units are diesel powerd, some with triple expansion but how many with turbines? This may be the last, although I hope to be mistaken.

I was so happy to learn she was drydocked. I though she was secure. 

Very very upset /
how can I help from where I am?


----------



## Bill Lambert

*Manxman*

As an apprentice, I helped build her turbines in Cammell Lairds.
On sea trials, we visited Douglas for a short time. A small crowd of people came down to see the new ship and somebody in the crowd shouted, "Well done England". That would have been in 1962, 44 years ago (ouch).
All those old ferries where classic and well loved ships of their day.


----------



## fred henderson

*Merged threads*

In our anger at this outrage, we had two threads started about the subject. I have merged them for members convenience.

Fred


----------



## Pat McCardle

I have just been contacted from the news room of the Sunderland Echo & can confirm report that some persons, unknown, have used a boat to go alongside Manxman & using burning gear cut a hole in way of the engine room & stolen mostly all copper & brass fittings. There will be a full news coverage in the paper tomorrow 3rd May & I will update all members as & when I recieve my copy. Thanks go out to Chris (Santos) from the newsroom of TSE for bringing the story to light. (Thumb)


----------



## Santos

*S.S. Manxman*

Wild Rover there are very many football clubs, but only one Manxman.

If one football club closes there are many others to go to see, if Manxman is scrapped there are no more to see, thats why we need a benefactor like the Russian gentleman at Chealsea.

Thanks Pat for the mention, perhaps the Sunderland Echo can help and advertise for a benefactor to help out the Manxman Steamship Company.

Chris.


----------



## Wild Rover

I would like to see Manxman saved but saying if a football club was scrapped you could always go to another one is the same as saying if you scrap Manxman you can always go to another preserved ship. To those who love football all clubs are unique to those who love preserved ships they are all unique, I love both, I just wondered why you picked out football.


----------



## Santos

*S S Manxman*

Because thats were all the people with seemingly bottomless pockets hang out just lately.

The odd £20 million spent here for a player, the odd £15 million spent there for a player. To save the Manxman and restore her would only cost £2.5 million. Pure chicken feed to those guys.

Chris.


----------



## Pat McCardle

Santos said:


> Wild Rover there are very many football clubs, but only one Manxman.
> 
> If one football club closes there are many others to go to see, if Manxman is scrapped there are no more to see, thats why we need a benefactor like the Russian gentleman at Chealsea.
> 
> Thanks Pat for the mention, perhaps the Sunderland Echo can help and advertise for a benefactor to help out the Manxman Steamship Company.
> 
> Chris.


The Sunderland Echo has done it's bit over the years, as have Sunderland Maritime Heritage, as for the preservation of 'City of Adelaide'. Google Sunderland Maritine Heritage for a FULL description & view of their site to see what brick walls we have come up against. As for football clubs? Would I go to see AND support NUFC...............Err!!NO!! Think of Merseyside doing the same. Stick to shipping Chris or this thread will go haywire. We love ships, for NO COST, they see football as a stepping stone to more riches.......SAD(Thumb)


----------



## Wild Rover

I think the lottery is the thing that should be doing this sort of thing rather than giving money to bizzare causes week in week out. By the way there aren't many Football clubs that can fork out £20M for a player these days, most clubs are up to their eyes in debt.


----------



## Santos

*S.S. Manxman*

The Manxman Steam Ship Co tried the lottery and were doing OK with the application but could not get partnership money, eg local council etc, They all cried poverty, too big councillors expenses bill probably.





Chris


----------



## Santos

*S S Manxman*

The following sites show just how hard they tried to save her.

http://www.ssmanxman.co.uk/

http://www.manxman-som.fsnet.co.uk/

I am gutted.

Chris.


----------



## tell

Chris it was mentioned on Radio Merseyside that the maritime museum weren't interested


----------



## Santos

*S S Manxman*

I think I know why Tell, apparantly to get her into the Albert Dock complex, her rubbing strake would have to be removed, which would be costly, plus there would be no berth there where she could be restored or for that matter drydocked.

A great shame.

Chris.


----------



## DMA

As a youngster I was often taken to Douglas on day trips via the I of M 'Boats', sailing on many of them from Fleetwood,this was probably what made me want to go to sea.
I'd cycle up from Blackpool on weekends to see them arrive & depart, taking a jam butty & flask of tea.
I have many great memories of those days.
As with the great ships of yesterday & the shipping companies whose flags they flew have all but gone to the nackers yard.
Unfortunately these things happen to come about as it's only the few that in reality have any feelings for for these such ships.
We as past seafarers may have experienced the attachment of working on these ships & we all have our favourites, but the generation that is following fails to have that same feeling,tough I'm sure they will link to other things that happen in their lifetime.[ i-pods/satilite radio & such ]
Yes it's a real shame that the cash required is not coming through for "Manxman" this and 'The Steam Packet" have made many a memory for thousands of people from the North West & beyond.
Cheers to all have put an effort into her.
Good Luck "Manxman"



Geoffrey Chaucer wrote.
Time and tide wait for no man.


----------



## oglebilluk

*Update*

Recent postings have made reference to the latest news of Manxman. As Chairman of Manxman Steamship Company (and recent member of SN) I can bring you up to date since, sadly, it now looks like the end of the road is near.
On Thursday last I received a telephone call from the Director of Pallion Engineering to state that the previous night Manxman had suffered another attack by thieves. She had taken a list and the engine room was found to be flooded. Emergency pumps were used to remove the water and pipework and valves were found to have been stolen. 
The situation is now stabilised.
However this latest event has forced Pallion to the decision that they can no longer wait for funds to be sourced by the Trust and, regretfully, have offered Manxman for sale on the scrap market.
We are having one last attempt, as the coverage in Monday’s Liverpool Daily Post shows.
In fact the situation has worsened over recent months. Firstly IWC and Channel 4 (who had planned for a 10 part prime time TV series covering restoration of the ship) suspended their activities because of delays, then the Dock Company under its new ownership of Peel Holdings withdrew the offer of a berth and finally the Culture Company said they couldn’t access £60k for consultancy to keep the project alive and bring the TV back.
Once again we have the clear distinction between protection of a listed building (or tree or pylon) and a ship recognized by the National Register of Historic Vessels. I understand that in Scotland the City of Adelaide is protected and in France the Nomadic. I feel that there really is a lack of political will to deal with ships. The sad fact is that inactivity needs to be maintained for only a few more years and they will all be gone! If a building falls down then it can be recreated using many of the original parts – this does not apply to a ship.
We will post up to date news on our web site at www.ssmanxman.co.uk
Regards

Bill Ogle


----------



## Wild Rover

I'm sure the vast majority of members of SN wish you good luck in your endeavours.


----------



## Coastie

Hear, Hear, Wild Rover.


----------



## vchiu

*Bill Ogle*

I feel pathetic not to have anything more than worthless words to salute your endeavours. 

I wish you and your association can overcome those hurdles and that your efforts won't come in vain. Let us hope people won't get indifferent seeing their heritage being looted by reckless shameful vandals.

I would be happy to offer your my services as a French Translator, but I doubt any French apart myself my have any interest in the Manxman.

Congratulations for the work done so far.


----------



## Wild Rover

There is a story in tonight edition of The Shields gazette about the Manxman so it is getting a lot of publicity, maybe this will help the cause.


----------



## Pat McCardle

See www.sunderlandtoday.co.uk for front page cover story. I'm a bit bemused why the local paper had not heard of this tragedy before I had to phone them after hearing /reading all this via Santos. Hopefully from this tragedy comes success? (EEK)


----------



## rushie

Tragic indeed,

I used to sail on her from Llandudno to Douglas in my youth, they were all beautiful ships.

Without trying to sound disheartening, there are various ships which have ended up in the same situation. If you travel by train along the North Wales coast, you'll see the old majestic British Rail Holyhead - Dun Laoghaire ferry "Duke of Lancaster" looking like a battered old wreck, beached outside Mostyn. The plans they had for her.....the old Solent steamer the same.

I wonder what'll happen to the QE2 when her time comes.?

Our so called National Maritime Museum in Falmouth has bearly anything in it to recognise that ships exist. It's full of dinghies, yachts and canoes from around the globe. They should buy (or contribute generously to the restoration of) the Manxman.

Anyway, if there's still a glimmer of hope for the Manxman...then good luck to all.

Rushie (Cloud)


----------



## alexgray104

Has anyone got any more info on the dear old ship... story seems to have dried up a bit! Thanks, Alex


----------



## oglebilluk

I'm sorry to say that there's nothing good to report regarding Manxman. 
As of Friday her sale for scrap is being negotiated and work has started to make her safe for towing. Meanwhile in Liverpool a business consortium has a business plan and the money, but even they cannot get agreement for a suitable berth. So much for 800th anniversary, Capital of Culture and World Heritage site. We were talking with British Waterways about Trafalgar Dock, just north of the Pier Head, as a good location. But whilst they own the waterspace, the land is owned by the Dock Company; and last week they began tipping building rubble to fill the dock. So another opportunity is lost.

We are grateful for the media support both press and radio, and are talking with the Liverpool Echo regarding the possibility of a special supplement, which looks like telling of opportunities lost.

There is also a fabulous specially commissioned painting of Manxman in the Mersey by the renowned Ted Walker. A limited edition run will shortly be available, signed by the artist, Bryan Johnson (Manxman's former Chief Engineer) and Capt Peter Corrin (her last Master). Will post details soon

Bill Ogle


----------



## Santos

*S.S. Manxman*

A copy of an E mail I have sent to the Mersey Dock Co today 21.05.06.
I will post any reply if I receive one.


Please can you tell me why with Liverpool approaching 2008 as the City of Culture, a berth cannot be found for the ex Isle of Mann Steamer MANXMAN.

This ship would be a marvellous attraction for Liverpool and would be a part of our maritime heritage to show the world.

I would also ask why you seem so hell bent on stopping any vestage of maritime heritage in the form of actual ships being seen on Merseyside. Not only are you stopping the Manxman, but also the Historic Naval Ships in Birkenhead.

It seems to me that Peel Holdings are very anti history and anything to do with maritime restoration. Please can you explain why you are so keen on wiping out any vestage of pride that we here on Merseyside have of our history.

Thank you

Chris Allman.

P.S. Please reply.


----------



## Frank P

Santos said:


> A copy of an E mail I have sent to the Mersey Dock Co today 21.05.06.
> I will post any reply if I receive one.
> 
> 
> Please can you tell me why with Liverpool approaching 2008 as the City of Culture, a berth cannot be found for the ex Isle of Mann Steamer MANXMAN.
> 
> This ship would be a marvellous attraction for Liverpool and would be a part of our maritime heritage to show the world.
> 
> I would also ask why you seem so hell bent on stopping any vestage of maritime heritage in the form of actual ships being seen on Merseyside. Not only are you stopping the Manxman, but also the Historic Naval Ships in Birkenhead.
> 
> It seems to me that Peel Holdings are very anti history and anything to do with maritime restoration. Please can you explain why you are so keen on wiping out any vestage of pride that we here on Merseyside have of our history.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Chris Allman.
> 
> P.S. Please reply.



One word reply. "MONEY" (Cloud) 

Frank


----------



## ronnie r

*manxman pic*

hi 
heres a picture of Manxman at Pallion taken May 10th


----------



## Coastie

She's still a proud looking ship, ain't she? Shame nothing will be done to restore her. (Cloud)


----------



## sleepyjean

*Manxman*

I am so saddened to see that Manxman will shortly be no longer.

Personally I have felt that the IOM Government or IOMSPCo should have done something a lot sooner, maybe they could have repaired n restored the old & delapidated Iron Pier at Ramsey and tied Manxman along side, she could have been used as one of many things.....
Hotel/restaurant/nightclub/museum, apart from the TT tourism hardly exists on the IOM now, it would have been good to have something there of interest to attract people back to the IOM, I do feel that Manxmans' final resting place should have been the IOM after all she served the tourism trade for some 30+ years (correct me there if I am wrong).
I have many fond memories of this superb lady, I grew up on the IOM and had many a trip "across" on her, I myself was working on the Manx Viking whilst the Manxman was being used for the Titanic film in approx 1980, I remember the cast and extras coming into the Peveril Hotel(sadly gone) opposite Douglas Sea Terminal, they were all still sporting their film costumes (including my mate who emigrated to Oz the year after..... she is visiting the UK for the first time next month since she moved).
I can still remember quite a few of the crews names and faces who served on her during her last couple of years in service.... it tended to be the same crew each summer season and we all frequented the same clubs n pubs when we had a night in Douglas.....those were the good old days!
Then I moved to London and lost touch with the happenings of the IOM and in 1989 I moved to the Preston area and Manxman was along side at the Preston docks..... different colours but still looking grand....never actually got to go on her I think she had ended her days as a nightclub and was being prepared for being towed to liverpool.
I for one will sadly miss her, every time I see a pic of her it brings back so many great memories. Maybe we should see how many others can come up with stories of her, she appeared in quite a few other films including Yentil....


----------



## Santos

Hey everyone,

It looks as if there is hope for the Manxman yet, read the story below from todays Liverpool Daily Post & Echo

*Eleventh-hour bid to save Manxman from scrapyard May 31 2006*
By Peter Elson Daily Post Staff

 A LAST-MINUTE rescue bid is under way to save one of Merseyside's most famous ships from the scrap yard.

The last traditional Isle of Man steamer, Manxman, is on the brink of being broken up, scuppering also a planned £8m Channel 4 do***entary charting her restoration.

A last minute attempt is being made to halt Manxman's imminent sale to the breakers and instead turn her into one of the premier legacies of European Capital of Culture 2008.

The proposal is that Manxman, which carried more than three million holidaymakers between Liverpool and the Isle of Man and North Wales, should become "Liverpool's present to itself."

Cllr Mike Storey, Liverpool City Council's executive member for special initiatives, believes a financial partnership can be rapidly assembled to raise the £500,000 needed to out-bid the scrap merchants.


The project is backed by the Liverpool Daily Post & Echo, which sees the restored ship as a major asset for 2008 and beyond. Prof Phil Redmond, Daily Post columnist and founder of Mersey Television, has also pledged support.


Once Manxman's future is secured, it is hoped Channel 4 will be able revive its plans to film The Big Boat, a 10-part do***entary illustrating the history of British ship-building through Manxman's restoration.


If the project succeeds, Manxman will be towed from her berth at Pallion Engineering, Sunderland, around the UK to Birkenhead. To meet the deadline for restoration by 2008 this must be done by August.


Wirral Borough Council agreed Manxman can be restored in its Laird's No 4 dry dock, adjacent to where she was built in 1955 at Cammell Laird Shipyard.

Previous plans to make The Big Boat do***entary, originally scheduled for broadcast in late 2007 to early 2008, stalled because of indifference by local bodies. This in turn led the Heritage Lottery Fund to withdraw cash for the restoration.

Cllr Storey said: "Manxman will become a floating ambassador for Merseyside. No other European city will have anything like her. She is the last of her kind and a tribute to the shipbuilding skills and seamanship that gave Merseyside a worldwide reputation for excellence.

"It is very important for 2008 that we leave a lasting legacy and this special Liverpool ship will be a very popular choice. This is Liverpool's present to itself."

Sara Wilde, managing director of Liverpool Daily Post and Echo, said: "Manxman is a tremendous piece of our heritage that deserves to be restored for everyone's future enjoyment. We are delighted to support this project."

The Manxman Steam-ship Co charitable trust has been campaigning for four years to preserve the ship either as a static exhibit, able to host events, or returned to full-working order.

Also the ship would perform an important education function, allowing the study of Britain's ship-building and merchant marine.


Campaigner Bill Ogle said: "This attempt to raise the cash to save Manxman is absolutely fantastic news, but we still have much to resolve.
"It is a matter of urgency that Pallion Engineering do not sell Manxman to the shipbreakers and we lose her at the final hour.
"It also would be much faster to buy and restore Manxman without having to go to the Heritage Lottery Fund if we could raise the cash locally."


[email protected][/COLOR]

Heres hoping, 

I will definitely be on the quay waving her in if she does come back to Birkenhead. (Applause) 

Chris.

PS I never got a reply to my E Mail ----- WHAT A SURPRISE !!!!


----------



## michael james

*Manxman*

Well posted Chris, I would make it there on the quayside with you --- here`s hoping ! (*))


----------



## Santos

Thanks Mike, (Thumb) its great news, I really hope it happens and dosnt just fade away. Hope you can make it if she does come home.

Chris.


----------



## Pat McCardle

Hi! Chris. I have passed the info on to Sunderland Echoes 'On the waterfront' reporter. (Thumb)


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Chris,

Thats good news. I hope we have a happy ending to this story now.
Rgds


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,

Was looking in the "old shoeboxes" and found me this lovely piccie of her, insiders will know where it was taken,I believe this one was taken in 1955, so just after her launching.


----------



## Pat McCardle

See press cutting from Sunderland Echo posted in Ferries section. (Thumb)


----------



## oglebilluk

I can try to bring you up to date, but have to say that nothing specific has been achieved.
In the Liverpool Daily Post article (posted above) reference is made to Cllr Mike Storey, Professor Phil Redmond and Sara Wilde of Trinity Newspapers; their interest continues and a review meeting was held last week.
I have also visited the ship to see exactly what damage was done and what pipework removed. I am told that the thieves relocated a temporary lighting system to the engine room to help in their activities. No hole was cut in the side. The copper condenser cooling discharge pipes, both port and starboard, have been cut out close to the flanges (probably with a builders whizzer) and both pipe lengths removed. They would be about 18" dia., some 10 - 12ft in length with a wall thickness of about 1/4. There is no sign that the engine room was recently flooded to any extent.
I was advised that work is progressing rapidly to prepare her for towage, but didn't see any evidence. However the feedback is very clear, she has been sold for scrap.
Meanwhile I have been contacted by a U.S. based company who want to restore/ rebuild her over there. They are now in contact with the owners, and I must accept that being taken away is preferable to scrapping.
So the saga continues.

Bill


----------



## Pat McCardle

The U.S. Have done a good job of restoring old vessels to their former glory & they still sail on today. So good luck to 'Manxman', even if She leaves our shores (Thumb)


----------



## Coastie

If she does leave our shores for restoration, it'll be our own bl**dy fault!


----------



## Santos

Bill I hope someone saves her after all that has happened. If it has to be America then so be it. What is up with this country that it is so blind to maritime history and so greedy for profits that it cannot find the time or the inclination to preserve the Manxman and her type.

The worst thing that ever happened to this country was letting property developers gain access to our maritime sites and to develope those sites to the extinction of anything maritime. I have said it before and I will say it again, they have no right to obliterate our history in their unbridled lust for profits. 

Local Councils should also take a good share of the blame. They allow planning permissions, they dont want to remember our history either, especially when new luxery appartment dockland sites are such a source of rich pickings for Council Tax.

This country is not the country I once loved, it bears no resemblance to the country that our parents and grand parents fought for in both world wars, it is just a land were greed rules and remembrance is a dirty word.

Chris. (Cloud)


----------



## oglebilluk

A brief update on Manxman.
The level of interest and support on Merseyside is growing daily and in early August the Liverpool Echo will be publishing a special 24 page supplement devoted to this important ship.
She is sold but still at Sunderland and we are making real progress in raising funding for the initial rescue package, and are in regular contact with the new agent.
There is still much to be done!!

Bill Ogle


----------



## ronnie r

*message to bill*

i'd like to be involved with the Manxman im a fully certified EDH living in Liverpool ,born Sunderland i took the pic of the ship at Doxfords in May whilst at my Dad's
been ashore 32 years but always take a hobicat or a jetski out when on hols
failing being required on deck i'll just have to give you money i suppose!!

Regards Ronnie


----------



## Santos

Great news Bill, fingers and everything else crossed for success.

Chris.


----------



## xl391

Any News???


----------



## eyrebrush

I'm just posting some pics, that I took myself, when I visited the Manxman in the Pallion dry dock, last autumn. I was just before they had to move her out into the river outside to make room for four sea cats coming in for their annual overhaul. It was while she was out there that these bilge rats came up alongside her one night, cut a hole in her side, dismantled and made off with the huge copper tubing, that dispelled the water from the engine cooling.
Although she looks shabby here, she was - and STILL IS - in sound condition!
Ronnie.


----------



## oglebilluk

The latest is that the long awaited review meeting with all the key funders on Merseyside will take place next week. I'll keep you posted.

Meanwhile the current (November) edition of Sea Breezes has the first part of an extended article on the ship and the project. Hopefully an interesting read.

Bill


----------



## Santos

It looks like its all over I am afraid, the Manxman Project to return it to the Mersey seems to be finished. The Manxman Steamship Company have issued this press release. 

In view of recent decisions the Manxman Trust has concluded, obviously with great regret, that the envisaged project cannot be progressed. 



1. In early 2007 Manxman’s owners agreed to a temporary delay in their planned scrapping of the ship at the Sunderland yard and an independent report indicated the viability of the restored Manxman to become a profitable operation based at Birkenhead. 



2. A very well attended public meeting in Liverpool was held in May 2007 and more recently the success of the ‘Adopt a Rivet Campaign’ have each demonstrated the level of support at the individual level. 



3. However, in the background has been the unknown impact of the Mersey Docks and Harbour Company having been taken over by Peel Holdings, who have spent some time exploring their options and developing plans for major capital investment within both Liverpool and Birkenhead dock systems, these have now been published.



4. However the Trust was amazed to be advised by Peel Holdings who, having taken over the Mersey Docks Company are developing plans for both Birkenhead and Liverpool dock estates, that “their project will undoubtedly involve some form of major visitor attraction…….but certainly we would have to say that the Manxman would not be appropriate”. The local authorities have made it clear that they are unable to intervene on our behalf.



5. Clearly without any prospect of securing a Mersey- based berth as a permanent home, the project loses its raison d'être and funding could never be secured in these cir***stances.



6. The Trust acknowledges the enormous help and encouragement which individuals and organisations have given to this major project, without which the wide range of major successes would not have been achieved. 

More details on our web site at www.ssmanxman.co.uk

What a shame - I wonder what the visitor attractions suitable for the property developers for a maritime area is - obviously nothing to do with ships.(Cloud) 

Chris.


----------



## mckendrick

Xxxxx


----------

